# Pine-Sol and rabbits



## DakotaSkye (Aug 9, 2010)

My 6-month-old bunny, Freya, has recently gotten into the habit of licking everything; the floors, the carpet, the furniture, etc. She especially enjoys licking the tile floor in our entryway.

My question is this: I'm about to mop the floors with Pine-Sol, but had to stop and consider whether that would be harmful to her. I know pine bedding can cause issues, as well as any harsh odors, but I'm mopping the floor away from her cage and I would let it dry completely before she's allowed to hop around on it. 

If the floor is dry, and the smell has evaporated, would it still be harmful to her when she licks the floor? I just didn't know whether the chemicals would evaporate or if they would stay present on the tile. I don't want her getting sick.

Any advice on the subject is appreciated =)


----------



## pamnock (Aug 9, 2010)

You might want to consider safer products for cleaning:

http://www.greenamericatoday.org/pubs/realgreen/articles/greencleaners.cfm


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 9, 2010)

or, make sure you rinse thoroughly after your finished cleaning with plain old water. I usually use small towels when I clean and do it by hand so I know when all has been rinsed away. Never had a problem with any of our brood.


----------

